# How much syrup



## Mr. Dot

1st bees coming tomorrow and I'm wondering how much syrup should go into a top feeder? The feeder I have holds more than a gallon but how much will bees likely consume in the week that I'll leave them alone after introducing them to the hive? I feed hummingbirds and the sugar mix for them goes bad after a few days. Seems the same would happen in the top feeder. I want to give enough but not waste either. Thoughts?


----------



## indypartridge

Depends on a lot of factors, but figure on a pint to a quart a day. I'd suggest starting with a half-gallon.
NOTE: The "leaving them alone" refers to not pulling out frames, checking their progress, looking for the queen, etc.
"leaving them alone" does NOT mean you can't check the amount left in a hive-top feeder. Just lift the cover and see if you need to add more.


----------



## turtlehead

Our first ever bees are due to arrive soon (delay due to cold weather) and we've got the hives painted and assembled but I have a question about the syrup.

Can we make it with regular table sugar, or is that a bad idea (and what should we use instead and where should we get it)?


----------



## Mr. Dot

Thanks for the input especially:



> NOTE: The "leaving them alone" refers to not pulling out frames, checking their progress, looking for the queen, etc.


Duh. I should have figured that.

From what I read regular white granulated sugar = good, brown sugar = bad.

Spring feeding:
2 1/2 quarts water
5 lbs. sugar

Heat water to a boil, remove from heat and stir in sugar. Let cool before using. Don't let it boil while the sugar is in. That = bad.

Winter feeding:
2 1/2 quarts water
10 lbs. sugar

Good luck! My bees are in the bath tub awaiting an early evening introduction to the hives tonight.


----------



## indypartridge

Yes, as Mr. Dot said, use regular granulated sugar for making syrup. Sometimes you can find it much cheaper at places like Big Lots, Dollar General, Aldi's, etc.

Also, when making 1:1 (spring feed), you don't have to have the water boiling - hot tap water will work just fine.


----------



## turtlehead

Thanks all!

Bees in the bathtub?! 
How did it go??


----------



## Mr. Dot

It made for an exciting trip to the restroom.

Except for placing two of the bottom boards upside down it went well. The bees were harder to shake out and clear from the box than I anticipated but it all worked out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

hmmm, why not combine the sugar and water and bring to boil??? I've done it that way for 4 years. What makes it bad?


With feeding new hives that do not have comb built, i was advised to use a 2:1 sugar:water ratio (like a fall feeding) to help kickstart the comb building. Once the comb is established, use the 1:1 sugar:water ratio.


----------



## turtlehead

I read in an article recently that when the sugar is heated to boiling that a chemical change takes place in the sugar, and the bees can get diarrhea from it.

If anyone answers any differently, believe them, not me! I'm a total novice.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I have one hive on just started small cell foundation. I put 2:1 sugar water in for them where the water and sugar were combined, then brought to a boil. i do it this way because I want to make sure the sugar fully dissolves and doesn't recrystalize.

They're going through a little more than a pint a day.


----------



## foxtrapper

turtlehead said:


> I read in an article recently that when the sugar is heated to boiling that a chemical change takes place in the sugar, and the bees can get diarrhea from it.


You heat sugar beyond the boiling point of water any time you're making candy.


----------



## turtlehead

foxtrapper said:


> You heat sugar beyond the boiling point of water any time you're making candy.


Sure, but I'm not a bee, and I don't have a bee's digestive tract. I also eat chocolate but I don't give it it my dog. What's your point?

Like I said, I'm a total novice - all I've done yet is read; we're expecting our bees soon. I have absolutely no practical experience.

The article is from BackHome Magazine No. 87 March/April 2007.

_"The mix should be two parts dry sugar to one part water. Prepare at least one gallon at a time. Measure the water into a large stockpot, heat the water to just under a boil, turn off the heat, and add the correct amount of sugar. Stir well until the sugar ids fully dissolved, then allow it to cool completely. The syrup can be stored in large glass or plastic containers in a dark, cool place. Pour into Boardman or other feeders as needed.
"Note: Do not boil the syrup! Boiling causes a chemical change that gives the bees dysentery (diarrhea), which weakens them. Also, never give the bees cold (refrigerated) syrup. Bring it to room temperature first."_

The article is about hiving a swarm and is written by Mary C. Moss. She is a freelance writer and registered beekeeper from Oregon. She is a past officer with Tualatin Valley Beekeepers, and immediate past editor of _The Beeline_, the monthly newsletter of the Oregon State Beekeepers Association.


----------



## dcross

My favorite 1:1 syrup recipe: Put 5# white sugar in a 1 gal. container, fill with hot tap water, shake and serve.


----------



## FarmrInTheDells

HydroxyMethylFurfural (HMF) is the chemical produced by heating sugars. Corn syrup produces high levels of this with minimal heating, which is why (I've been told) to never use corn syrup in honeybee syrup making.

I am also a beekeeping newbie and just installed my first hive today (looking through Goog to see how quickly they drink their syrup). I have been preparing for this spring since last summer, when the need to keep bees bit. 

I was just reading about this on another bee site and checked that chemical in Wikipedia where they note how it is 'not good, but not by a lot, for people... but that it is very bad for bees'... I am paraphrasing that last part from memory, but wiki did specify a higher level of toxicity in bees.


----------



## alleyyooper

We have always used hot tap water and sugar in the mixer. but before we got the big mixer I used it in a modified 5 gallon pail with a lid and a paint stirring out fit on the drill.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

I've read in several places that the addition of Honey B Healthy (basically sugar-syrup, lemongrass and peppermint) makes the syrup keep longer. Some experienced bee keepers have said they can mix and store their syrup for a month or more- so the logic is that your mixed syrup would be fine in the feeder for a week (in mild weather, at least).


----------



## WildPrGardens

Add a glug or two of unscented clorox to each gallon of syrup.
Won't hurt the bees.
People with backyard pools always complain about bees getting drinks.

You can also use Apple Cider Vineger.

Either one keeps mold from forming.

A full cup would be excessive. For you not the bees.

Goodluck and have fun.


----------



## Iddee

ALL the above is correct, but the bees don't care. Add 5 lb plain table sugar to 1/2 to 1 gallon of water. Add a teaspoon of what you will, or nothing. Use hot tap water, or bring it to a boil. Give them a pint as needed, or pour 5 gallon in and let it mold. It isn't going to hurt the bees and they really don't care if it's moldy. After all, they collect water from cow patties, fermented fruit, and stagnated pools.

Sugar water recipes and ventilation, in my opinion, are the two most overly discussed things in beekeeping. The bees have lived thousands of years with mold, fermentation, and about everything else, in old trees, caves, discarded human articles. They are no where near as particular as beekeepers. Just have a reason to open the hives before you do it, don't just go in to see what they are doing. Keep out below 55 F., 13 C., and be sure they are out of a draft. They will do the rest.

PS. For those who don't know me, I started beekeeping in 1976, have driven semi loads thousands of miles for pollination, raised queens, made and sold nucs, shaken packages, and removed bee colonies from about every structure there is, from underground stumps to four story hotels. Bees need much less attendance than we give them.


----------



## alleyyooper

Got the T shirts and 2 jackets. Always wondered how they did inspection of bees in the skep in the old days.
Guess that is why I don't do all that many my self.

 Al


----------

